# Raid 0 sur un seul DD



## LeLézard (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Toujours dans un soucis de performance, je me demandais s'il était possible de réaliser un montage RAID 0 logiciel sur un seul disque dur qui serait partitionné.
Car d'après ce que j'ai compris, un montage RAID 0 permet d'une part d'augmenter la vitesse et d'autre part de "fusioner" des disques de faibles capacités pour obtenir un disque de plus grosse capacité.

Merci de vos réponses 

ps: C'est pour réaliser sur un imac 27" de 2012


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Juin 2012)

Quel interet il y aurait à faire ça sur un disque  AUCUN. Car je vois pas comment tu augmenterais la capacité et la vitesse


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

tiens c'est la première fois que je lis un truc comme ça 
*
avant de poser une question en général faut avoir des recherches sur le sujet...
et savoir de quoi on parle, au moins un tout petit peu... c'est la moindre des choses...
*
DONC un Raid 0 est possible seulement avec 2 durs de même capa et de même ref (en général), l'interet est que les 2 tetes de lecture travaillent en parallele pour qu'elles tombent plus de boulot qu'une seule tete de lecture...

Si on prend un seul dur la pauv tete de lecture ne peux pas tomber plus de taf que son max! 
DONC IMPOSSIBLE


PS: si tu veux gagner en perfs, j'ai entendu parler d'une nouvelle technologie qui est toute innovante et qui se nomme: SSD, avec ça: tu pourra avoir des perfs superieures à un raid 0 de HDD tout en ayant une fiabilité liée aux données accrue! 
fais des recherches sur le net tu verras :rateau:


----------



## LeLézard (10 Juin 2012)

Ok merci pour les réponses  ^^
J'avais fait des recherches mais je n'avais pas saisi qu'il fallait deux disques durs, je pensais que deux partitions suffisaient.
Je suis ok pour le SSD mais c'est au niveau du budjet que ça bloque  
A ce propos, que pensez vous de rajouter un disque dure SSD sur un 27" est ce qu'il faut bien s'y connaitre ou je peux m'en sortir avec quelques tutos?
Par ce que de ce que j'ai vu ça n'a pas l'aire trop compliqué et il y a pas mal de tutos qui expliquent comment faire mais bon je ne me rend pas trop compte du risque :hein:

merci


----------

